#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Gastroskopie >

## kniemrt

Hallo, 
ich war eben bei der Gastroskopie und habe folgenden Bericht mitbekommen, Termin beim Arzt ist erst, wenn die Proben auch da sind, aber ich bin ja vorher schon neugierig  :Zwinker:  
Befund:
Ösophagus: Unauffällige Verhältnisse im eingesehenen Bereich des Ösophagus
Magen: im Antrum ventriculi sind an der gesamten Zurkumferenz mehrere oberflächliche, fibrin-, teils hämatinbelegte Gewebsdefekte sichtbar (max. Größe 5mm). Im Corpus und Antrum sind an der gesamten Zirkumferenz mehrere flache Schleimhautvorwölbungen mit zentraler Eindellung und fibrin-, hämatinbelegten und frisch epithelialisierten Gewebsdefekten sichtbar (max. Größe 8mm) Im Magen ist an der gesamten Zirkumferenz die Schleimhaut diffus gerötet und zeigt eine Schwellung.
Duodenum: im gesamten Bulbus duodeni ist zirkulär die Schleimhaut diffus gerötet und zeigt eine Schwellung. 
Diagnose: Fibrin- und hämatinbelegte flache Erosionen im Magen
fibrin- hämatinbelegte und abheilende erhabene Erosionen im Magen
Schleimhauterythem im Magen
Schleimhauterythem im Bulbus duodeni 
Biopsien: Zangen-PE im Antrum, Corpus und Duodenum: Probenversand: Institut ... 
Procedere: zunächst Pantoprazol 40 1-0-1 für 4 Wochen, Hp-Status folgt, ggf Hp-Eradikation  
Hp dürfte Helicobacter sein und wenn das nachgewiesen wird, dann halt Therapie dagegen und vorher halt schon mal Pantoprazol um die Magensäure zu reduzieren, richtig? 
Danke schon mal

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
richtig, HP steht für Helicobacter. Sie sollen für zunächst 4 Wochen ein PPI (wie z.B. Pantoprazol) einnehmen, anschließend dann die eventuelle Therapie - je nach Befund. Sollte es zu einer Therapie kommen, wäre das höchstwahrscheinlich die berühmte Triple-Therapie bestehend aus einem PPI und zwei Antibiotika. 
Ein Erythem ist im Prinzip nur eine Rötung - in Ihrem Fall im Magen und im ersten Teil des Zwölffingerdarmes. Das deutet in vielen Fällen auf eine Entzündung hin. Erosionen sind Veränderungen der Schleimhaut, die sich aber auf die Oberfläche begrenzen. Bei Ihnen zeigt sich auf diesen Erosionen Blut- und Fibrinbelag.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## kniemrt

Wann sollte ich eine Besserung durch die Pantoprazol merken? Die Proben waren alle negativ. Kann man dann außer dem PPI noch etwas anderes machen?

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo kniemrt 
also so 14 tage zeit solltest du dem pantozol schon geben. so ne schleimhautreizung/schleimhautentzündung hat ja auch nen grund. 
wenn kein hp dahintersteckt... evtl. medikamente? oder rauchen? kaffeee, alkohol? auch stress und scharfes essen können gründe sein. da wirst du wohl auf suche gehen müssen und den auslöser weglassen oder minimieren müssen ... 
lg

----------


## kniemrt

Hallo Schlumpfine und alle anderen, 
an Medikamenten nehm/nahm ich in letzter Zeit: Junik, Relvar Ellipa (beides inhalative Medikamente), bei Bedarf Salbutamol, wobei das schon länger nicht mehr vorgekommen ist und bei Bedarf Novaminsulfon (da ich nach nem Autounfall im Mai ab und an Probleme mit dem Knie habe)
Ich habe nie geraucht, Kaffee mag ich nicht, Alkohol trink ich auch nur mal auf ner Feier, aber auch schon länger nicht mehr, glaube das letzte war im Sommer beim grillen, scharf essen mag ich eh nicht so.
Bleibt zumindest von deiner Liste nur der Stress und da würd ich sagen, hab ich im Moment auch eigentlich nichts, wo ich sagen würde, da hab ich Stress  :Sad:  
oder kann eins der Medikamte das auslösen, aber da hätte doch mein Hausarzt auch etwas gesagt, oder? 
lg

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo, 
manchmal gibts auch einfach keinen grund. und wenn du in 14 tagen keine symptome mehr hast braucht man erstmal nicht mehr darüber nachdenken. weitere ursachenforschung betreiben kannst du, zusammen mit einem internisten, wenn sich nichts bessert. es gibt wohl noch ein paar mehr auslöser, die aber eher seltener.  
ich würde jetzt erst mal abwarten, das pantozol nehmen und dir keinen stress machen. laut befund ist es ja auch eher eine leichte magenschleimhautentzündung. ich will damit nicht sagen, das sie keine probleme macht (schmerzen usw) ... aber erst mal kann man davon ausgehen, das sie vollständig ausheilt. 
das einzige, was du im hinterkopf behalten solltest ist, das du deine behandelnden ärzte darauf aufmerksam machst, wenn mal eine dauermedikation nötig wird, oder medikamente über einen längeren zeitraum, so das die evtl. ein magenschoner mitverschrieben wird. 
lg

----------


## kniemrt

Hallo, 
da die Beschwerden nicht wirklich besser wurden (und da ja Weihnachten kurz bevor steht), wurde eben eine 2. Magenspiegelung gemacht und jetzt bin ich mehr als verwirrt. 
Kann ein solcher Befund, wie er oben steht, innerhalb von 2 Wochen komplett abheilen? Und trotzdem noch Beschwerden machen? Oder gauckelt mein Kopf mir solche Beschwerden vor?

----------

